
Behind China’s Twitter Campaign, a Murky Supporting Chorus - baylearn
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/08/technology/china-twitter-disinformation.html
======
baylearn
New York Times article sometimes have a soft paywall.

Link to no paywall version: [http://archive.is/qstnY](http://archive.is/qstnY)

